# In einem Label scrollen



## Terkin (27. Mrz 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte das in einem Label alle objekte einer dynamischen Datenstruktur angezeigt werden.
Das hat natürlich potzenial verdammte viel zu werden und wird nicht mehr ins Fenster passen, blauäuig hatte ich nun gehofft das swing das von allein regelt wenn es nicht mehr passt aber anscheinend ist es doch nicht so leicht.

Also im moment mach ich das so das ich einen String erzeuge der mit <html> anfängt und </html> aufhört und dazwischen werden die einzelnen Werte eingefügt und zeilenumbrüche mit </p> erzeugt und das ganze dann in Label.setText(String) eingesetzt?

Ist das so ein einigermaßen eleganter ansatz und wie sorg ich nun dafür das ich nun scrollen kann.

Das ganze wird halt ein meinem Fenster angezeigt

Vielen dank schon mal, falls ihr den Code braucht sagt an aber ich dachte das wäre vielleicht einfacher den ansatz zu schreiben, weil es doch viel drum rum noch dabei ist das nicht wirklich im bezug steht und ein käsecode find ich ist immer unschön


----------



## drpol (27. Mrz 2010)

Hi, ich würde dir empfehlen es vlt mit einem JTextPane oder einer JTextArea versuchen, diese akzeptieren auch html tags und können eingepackt in ein JScrollPane sogar gescrollt werden.

Man kann zwar einem JLabel die Scrollbalken erzwingen, jedoch verhält sich ein JLabel sehr eigenwillig was das scrollen angeht.

Solltest du eine JTextArea verwenden, kannst du auch den wrapstyle angeben (Wort oder Buchstaben, wenns nützt)
Beispiel:

```
JScrollPane scrollpane;
JTextArea textarea = new JTextArea();
textarea.setLineWrap(true); //Zeilenumbruch an
textarea.setWrapStyleWord(true); //Zeilenumbruch auf Wortebene

/*textarea in scrollpane gepackt und scrollbalken nur anzeigen wenn nötig*/
scrollpane  = new JScrollPane(textarea, ScrollPaneConstants.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED, ScrollPaneConstants.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED );
```


----------



## Terkin (27. Mrz 2010)

Super vielen dank, jedoch tut sich da gleich die nächste frage auf, sind Textareas nicht felder in die man auch eingaben machen kann? kann man das ausschalten ?


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Mrz 2010)

[c]textarea.setEditable(false);[/c]


----------

